# White river national forest



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

The white river nf is a big place. The flattops out of meeker are fantastic with lots of outfitters to accommodate you. You may try Ute Lodge...my friend Karl runs it and while he doesn't do pack trips anymore...he'll sure know who to call. 

Colorado Cabins

Cheers.
Les


----------



## Teamfamily5 (Dec 16, 2012)

LesandLily said:


> The white river nf is a big place. The flattops out of meeker are fantastic with lots of outfitters to accommodate you. You may try Ute Lodge...my friend Karl runs it and while he doesn't do pack trips anymore...he'll sure know who to call.
> 
> Colorado Cabins
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

